# LFTS Nov 2



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Gobblerman said:


> LFTR - good luck everyone, I left home at 3am, currently driving in Iowa on my way to Missouri for a week of bow hunting.


Getting out here at the right time, the big boys are up and moving. I’ve seen a shooter the last two days now. Just out of range naturally. Good luck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> The picking would not bum me but the plowing part would!


Yep but it forces them into the woods


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

So when do we get rewarded for passing all the young bucks?


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Few more minutes then cock the crossbow and make a stealthy track


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> So when do we get rewarded for passing all the young bucks?


When you go to Nebraska that's when


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Back from the Islands, two days in the office before "deercation" starts. Was planning on hunting MI this weekend through mid-week, and then heading out to NW IL for the second half. However, looking at the weather forecast, I think I'm going to flop the two to catch the cold front sooner on Monday out west, and work my way east with it. 

Good luck out there!


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> So when do we get rewarded for passing all the young bucks?


2-4 years. You'll have some real nice shooters.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Namrock said:


> When you go to Nebraska that's when


Then I'm heading in to pack


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

sniper said:


> Cmon Paul!....It wasn't over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor!!!


 ?? The Germans didn't bomb Pearl harbor. Am I missing the joke?


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 278746
> anyone still use real bone to rattle? Or has everyone but me graduated to the rattle bags?


I have a little six point rack with no browtines I shot a while ago that I use for my rattling horns work great!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Stick Slingur said:


> Will wait one hour then check impact site. Another buck, bunch of chasing, 2 more bucks chasing doe. Outa tags.. pic from my ground sit. This hour is killing me, wanna check so bad.


The waiting is the hardest part, at least thats what Tom Petty always said. But, seriously, be patient as long as the weathers good the sign will be there weather one minute or one hour. The worse thing you can do would be to possibly bump this deer. If it were me, I'd check the impact site in about an hour mark the spot and back out for a few hours before starting my track. I'd go home have a beer call a buddy or two to see if anyone could help with the track job and just relax for a bit. That's just me but I'm a big fan of waiting longer versus shorter. The waiting really is the hardest part but its the right thing to do. Good luck!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Sam22 said:


> ?? The Germans didn't bomb Pearl harbor. Am I missing the joke?


 
Really Sam?? Never seen Animal house??


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sam22 said:


> ?? The Germans didn't bomb Pearl harbor. Am I missing the joke?


Famous line in Animal House, I HIGHLY recommend watching it!!


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

sniper said:


> Cmon Paul!....It wasn't over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor!!!


let him go hes on a roll


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Sam22 said:


> ?? The Germans didn't bomb Pearl harbor. Am I missing the joke?


. I was wondering if I was the only one that caught that!!


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Then I'm heading in to pack


Go to North East Kansas!!! No one hunts there and the bucks get old and big


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

Sam22 said:


> ?? The Germans didn't bomb Pearl harbor. Am I missing the joke?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have seen the movie... I feel dumb now. . Thanks for clearing that up gentlemen. Ok, well Vote for Donnley


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Big forky 6. Prolly 3yr old. Had thrashed up the ground a bit before expiring. Thought I’d heard something for a half hour.. Glad I didn’t push him over the ravine because now I got a fairly close drive up. We Ha. Can’t upload a pic at the moment. Later


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Sam22 said:


> I have seen the movie... I feel dumb now. . Thanks for clearing that up gentlemen. Ok, well Vote for Donnley


Same here


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Stick Slingur said:


> Big forky 6. Prolly 3yr old. Had thrashed up the ground a bit before expiring. Thought I’d heard something for a half hour.. Glad I didn’t push him over the ravine because now I got a fairly close drive up. We Ha. Can’t upload a pic at the moment. Later


Congrats!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Sam22 said:


> ?? The Germans didn't bomb Pearl harbor. Am I missing the joke?


It said so on the internet so it must be true. Damn history books anyway!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Ended up seeing 2 fawns and a 6 point wanted to sit longer but the bathroom was calling last night hot chicken wings home to roost 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Cmon Paul!....It wasn't over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor!!!


Let's just say that 10pt wouldn't been good for the team


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> So when do we get rewarded for passing all the young bucks?


Never if your neighbors dont pass them!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Titan34 said:


> Never if your neighbors dont pass them!!!!


My neighbors don't hunt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

5th buck of the morning, I should have brought lunch.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

TJD said:


> View attachment 278773
> 5th buck of the morning, I should have brought lunch.


Ready......JUMP!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

At work. Going nuts because i should be out hunting. Checked the wind forecast and now i dont know what to think.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Sam22 said:


> I have seen the movie... I feel dumb now. . Thanks for clearing that up gentlemen. Ok, well Vote for Donnley


Sorry Sam, didn't mean to throw you a curve there...LMAO!...Good luck


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

TJD said:


> View attachment 278773
> 5th buck of the morning, I should have brought lunch.


If I can have your spot, you can have my lunch. Deal?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Well, actually it was a late 11/1 kill, but couldn’t post it since I lost my phone while dealing with the carcass. Thank God I found it just before the skies opened up.

115# dressed mama. 2X lungs and a slice out of the top of the heart. Went maybe 40 yards. Deepest I’d gone into the season without tagging one in 17 years. Whew.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Let's just say that 10pt wouldn't been good for the team


I dunno, team #4 is lacking buck points!...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> View attachment 278777
> 
> 
> Well, actually it was a late 11/1 kill, but couldn’t post it since I lost my phone while dealing with the carcass. Thank God I found it just before the skies opened up.
> ...


Nice job Daniel...


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Yeah, sitting out the rain with coffee and a huge omelette somewhere on US-12.


----------



## Rustyspike1234 (Jul 1, 2015)

farmlegend said:


> View attachment 278777
> 
> 
> Well, actually it was a late 11/1 kill, but couldn’t post it since I lost my phone while dealing with the carcass. Thank God I found it just before the skies opened up.
> ...


?


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stick Slingur said:


> Big forky 6. Prolly 3yr old. Had thrashed up the ground a bit before expiring. Thought I’d heard something for a half hour.. Glad I didn’t push him over the ravine because now I got a fairly close drive up. We Ha. Can’t upload a pic at the moment. Later


Congrats way to get it done.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Well I brought lunch, but only seeing 1 small buck at 9:45, I think I am going to get down. 2 slow mornings in a row. Think I'm heading back up to camp in the NW12. Weather looks a little suspect for the weekend, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

I didn't bring lunch but I did bring a snack. RMH style


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

One of the busiest buck movement mornings I have had. Berrien.

The rain quit about 5 AM and as soon as it got light a parade of bucks. First 5 bucks were 2 3.5s and 3 2.5s 4 10 pts and an 8 point. Passed on the largest but I have bigger in the area. Saw a total of 7 or 8 bucks many several times. Only two does being run everywhere. Fun morning. Hope some bigger boys get moving soon


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

farmlegend said:


> Yeah, sitting out the rain with coffee and a huge omelette somewhere on US-12.
> View attachment 278778


Great tower in the background to hook your sling seat to.....
Superb hit on your doe. Congrats!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

The deer came in from the right, I'm sitting in the open on raised ground, he's gonna bust me and as he clears the branches on the right, looks right at me. I was already zeroed in and let 'er go as he was broadside slight quartering toward. He did a mule kick and ran off to the left 40 yds stopping at the light opening in the pic. He stood for a bit, looked back, and then real slowly walked off in the woods. Not liking his walking away toward a steep ravine I sat motionless and I waited an hour during which a couple times I thought I caught movement and definitely heard another crash about 1/2 hour after. Then a younger buck acting spooky came and looked in the direction where I later found the deer. Pretty sure he was down there and not hearing anything for a while I checked and found the bolt was a pass through. Earlier I thought the hit was farther forward maybe shoulder the way he acted. Turned out to be one lung and liver. Glad I gave him time, might have pushed him into the ravine and that would have been a tough drag out. Gotta get him up on the scale but I'm thinking 160#ish


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

koz bow said:


> One of the busiest buck movement mornings I have had. Berrien.
> 
> The rain quit about 5 AM and as soon as it got light a parade of bucks. First 5 bucks were 2 3.5s and 3 2.5s 4 10 pts and an 8 point. Passed on the largest but I have bigger in the area. Saw a total of 7 or 8 bucks many several times. Only two does being run everywhere. Fun morning. Hope some bigger boys get moving soon


Where about in Berrien? I'm in Hagar, haven't seen any mature bucks yet, only the youngin's. Granted I've only gotten 4 sits in so far this year.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Stick Slingur said:


> View attachment 278788
> View attachment 278790
> View attachment 278791
> View attachment 278792
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ain't gonna make er tonight. Getting new tires on girlfriend's rig. She had to have 20s on Sierra only thing we could get in 10ply are BF AT KO2, man they are cheap . Learned in Ks nothing less than 8 ply. She went through 6 ply Bridgestone in a lil over a year.

At least Corona is on special at Mexican place next door


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> Yeah, sitting out the rain with coffee and a huge omelette somewhere on US-12.
> View attachment 278778


Yep through the early 80's to mid 90's our hunting party met at Bundy Hill for breakfast every gun opener morning...My Dad's buddies used to hit on the waitress with no front teeth...Boy did I learn some things from them guys...lol...
Thanks for the flashback Dan...


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Stick Slingur said:


> View attachment 278788
> View attachment 278790
> View attachment 278791
> View attachment 278792
> ...


Awesome! Looks like a cool spot.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

paragonrun said:


> 2-4 years. You'll have some real nice shooters.


Boy....if it were only true!


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice sixer, stick! Nice pic of your view also. Nothing like being in the woods in early Nov.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sam22 said:


> ?? The Germans didn't bomb Pearl harbor. Am I missing the joke?


Flippin Gen Xers! SMH!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sprytle said:


> Really Sam?? Never seen Animal house??



Let it go, he's on a role!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Ready......JUMP!


Pull a rambo on his ass!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Flippin Gen Xers! SMH!


Zero...point....zero grade point average.

Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to....


----------



## rocknreel2 (Jun 8, 2004)

First sit this morning in our Crawford county deer camp. Had a red fox give me multiple shot options last night at another property but figured since I only see coyotes in posts it must be illegal- off to download the trappers digest. Sat this morning due to s winds. Wind in my favor tonight so hoping when I get to my stand my deer feeder I set out weeks ago hasn't been destroyed by the bears.


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> Let's just say that 10pt wouldn't been good for the team


10pt? pic or its not true lol you will get him buckslayer probably him and his big daddy lucky you know what


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Mine was good along the Grand in Kent.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Rain kicking in again. F this. I’m going down to find last night’s arrow.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Sewey said:


> Where about in Berrien? I'm in Hagar, haven't seen any mature bucks yet, only the youngin's. Granted I've only gotten 4 sits in so far this year.


I am near Sodus area. They are really starting to fire up.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Just had a lone doe fawn come by, boom, mid-day movement = yes. That's the second lone doe fawn I've seen in two days. Hopefully that means the bucks are pushing them around somewhere.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

rocknreel2 said:


> First sit this morning in our Crawford county deer camp. Had a red fox give me multiple shot options last night at another property but figured since I only see coyotes in posts it must be illegal- off to download the trappers digest. Sat this morning due to s winds. Wind in my favor tonight so hoping when I get to my stand my deer feeder I set out weeks ago hasn't been destroyed by the bears.


Yup. You need a fur harvesters license to shoot fox.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

G5monotech said:


> Go to North East Kansas!!! No one hunts there and the bucks get old and big


Nebraska is calling my name


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 does just passed through


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Just got set up. Good luck guys


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

In the tree and hoping for the best.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Back out in western Isabella county in a stand that I haven't sat in yet this year good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Back at it in Calhoun. On the edge of a bedding/sanctuary. Can’t see very far this maple is still full of leaves


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

koz bow said:


> I am near Sodus area. They are really starting to fire up.


Gotcha, I'm taking tomorrow off as we're finally getting a NE wind. Good luck to you, shoot straight!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Last i checked i wasnt hunting in Seattle. Been raining way to much lately.


----------



## finahol (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey,DED; for what its worth, I have two buds with KO2's on f150's(yeah I know...). Both are disappointed. Seems they break loose much too easily on wet pavement. I am sure others have had different experiences. I went with cooper sttpro. Couldnt be happier. Just my .02.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Back out in Hillsdale. Sat from 11-1 in between rain showers and saw a button. Hoping the rain holds off tonight as well. Good luck all!!


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

It's got set up in eastern Isabella county. I got set in there stand and no quicker than I could pull my bow up it starts to sprinkle. Can't seem to get a day off work that is dry. But atleast I'm not at work.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Steady, light rain. Solo doe just bedded 70 away. Have to make a choice on whether or not to release an arrow in this rain. Radar is mixed for lower Barry co. Probably only take a layup.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Up 17' in my wheelchair, man I f'ing LOVE IT !!!! Lot's of fresh tracks on wheel in... Was going to let doe walk but if the oppurtunity presents itself I'm letting one fly.. Been 7 yrs since I've killed from a tree. Good luck guy's phones going off..time to turn into a statue and enjoy nature. Check in later with a hero shot I hope


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back out in the pop up this afternoon. Raining off and on very little wind. Let’s see if they’re moving this afternoon.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Rain stopped and it’s now very quiet.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

19.5 hours till the start of my bow hunting stay-cation! Good luck all, I'll be joining in on all the fun tomorrow evening! Planning all day hunts starting Monday. Can't wait! The best 2 weeks of the year are upon us!


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Light rain in Genesee county just got out in the ground blind got my 5 pt back last night 64lbs of meat first time using my new shwacker 2 blades I bought processor said it destroyed the inside of the deer..I think I like them he did a summersault and dropped


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Up 17' in my wheelchair, man I f'ing LOVE IT !!!! Lot's of fresh tracks on wheel in... Was going to let doe walk but if the oppurtunity presents itself I'm letting one fly.. Been 7 yrs since I've killed from a tree. Good luck guy's phones going off..time to turn into a statue and enjoy nature. Check in later with a hero shot I hope


Good luck snort!! Hope you get a good one


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Lansing to Midland and the deer are all over the fields. They are moving


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Up 20’ north of Lansing got out of work later than I hoped still thought I got out here in time I guess the deer disagree I saw 4 on my way up the ladder and managed not to get busted!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Stick Slingur said:


> View attachment 278788
> View attachment 278790
> View attachment 278791
> View attachment 278792
> ...


Congrats real nice


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Relaxing at home with the bladed 6. Tagged out early and will be living thru LFTS. Should be really heating up!!! Good luck all


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Several buddies nearby hunted today and did not see anything as well. I had wasp, lady bugs, moths and mosquitos in my blind. Way to warm. Tomorrow will be a lot better conditions.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Rattled in a target 8 tonight hung up at 80 yards and wandered off. Oh well good to have a close encounter though hope to see him again tomorrow!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Stick Slingur said:


> Relaxing at home with the bladed 6. Tagged out early and will be living thru LFTS. Should be really heating up!!! Good luck all


Nice buck stick. And thanks for posting a picture I could see, I was wanting to see it after following your posts. Congrats on a stud.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Averaging 2 bucks per sit but very young and very small. Starting to get concerned that the freezer is going to go hungry.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Sat in the rain and saw 2 deer. Oh well, it's always good to get out.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Free walk tonight. Letting more 2.5 year old go this year. He makes three on the year.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Well even though it was hot still had a nice sit. About 5:20pm a doe and two fawns appeared from the bottom and browsed around for about 40 minutes. They browsed off to the bottom and then I spotted a little button out in front of me. While watching him I had a nice 8pt come strolling down the ridge. He got a pass he will be a really nice buck next year. So not too bad for a 67 degree evening and being serenaded by tree frogs. Not a great pic as he was walking on a mission to find some does.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

J D said:


> I'm on Jordan west of wyman how bout you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


South of Barryton, 19 mile rd.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> My neighbors don't hunt
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Then you should have monstas behind every tree. Lol


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Ended up getting skunked for the first time all year tonight. Pulled the card, deer there every morning mid day and evening, nothing all day today??


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stick Slingur said:


> Relaxing at home with the bladed 6. Tagged out early and will be living thru LFTS. Should be really heating up!!! Good luck all


Congrats that’s a cool looking buck


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

lreigler said:


> Free walk tonight. Letting more 2.5 year old go this year. He makes three on the year.


Based on his body, he looks older than 2.5. to me.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Great to see all the deer getting a pass. Its amazing what a 2.5 can turn into.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

joe c. said:


> Great to see all the deer getting a pass. Its amazing what a 2.5 can turn into.


Dinner, lunch, breakfast, etc.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

The Giants were up on their feet tonight here in se Iowa.
Had a beauty of a beast get by me in the last 10 min of light, partner watched 3 giant bucks chasing does from from a few hundred yards away in a food plot that I’ve been sitting for three days. Oh well, Have to look for a lighted nock in the morning.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

51 and pouring rain. Expeditions were low but still saw 6 does/fawns and one big skunk when I went to climb down. Had to wait a few minutes for him to get away from my ladder


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> Averaging 2 bucks per sit but very young and very small. Starting to get concerned that the freezer is going to go hungry.


 As my wife says "Two Bambis make a dandy"!


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

J D said:


> Well that was f'n stupid why did I walk past the heated box blind to go in a ladder stand and see nothing
> Epic fail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Was that for her or the "Things one ponders while on stand" forum LOL


----------

